# Are ports broken?



## olafz (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello all,

today I got this, but why?


```
root@betsy:~ # portupgrade -a
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 67 packages found - done]
** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/autoconf:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/automake:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/bison:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: security/ca_root_nss:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: misc/help2man:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: dns/ldns:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: mail/mailx:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/p5-Locale-gettext:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/p5-Locale-libintl:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: converters/p5-Text-Unidecode:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: textproc/p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port deleted on 2021-06-26: lang/perl5.28
        Has expired: Support ends three years after .0 release. Please upgrade to a more recent version of Perl
** Port marked as IGNORE: print/texinfo:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Port marked as IGNORE: textproc/utf8proc:
        Invalid perl5 version 5.28
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        - devel/autoconf (marked as IGNORE)
        - devel/automake (marked as IGNORE)
        - devel/bison (marked as IGNORE)
        - security/ca_root_nss (marked as IGNORE)
        - misc/help2man (marked as IGNORE)
        - dns/ldns (marked as IGNORE)
        - mail/mailx (marked as IGNORE)
        - devel/p5-Locale-gettext (marked as IGNORE)
        - devel/p5-Locale-libintl (marked as IGNORE)
        - converters/p5-Text-Unidecode (marked as IGNORE)
        - textproc/p5-Unicode-EastAsianWidth (marked as IGNORE)
        - lang/perl5.28 (port deleted)
        - print/texinfo (marked as IGNORE)
        - textproc/utf8proc (marked as IGNORE)
root@betsy:~ # cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5
perl5-devel/ perl5.30/    perl5.32/    perl5.34/
root@betsy:~ # cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.30
root@betsy:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.30 # make config-recursive
===> Setting user-specified options for perl5.30-5.30.3_1 and dependencies

root@betsy:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.30 # make install
##################################################

      This is *NOT* the DEFAULT perl version

It will *NOT* install /usr/local/bin/perl

It will *ONLY* install /usr/local/bin/perl5.30.3

The default Perl version currently is 5.28.

If you want to use this version as the default,
stop the build now, add this line to your
/etc/make.conf, and then restart the build.

DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.30

##################################################
^C*** Signal 2
```
*** Signal 2


----------



## covacat (Jun 28, 2021)

perl5 5.28 was removed as a possible version


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jun 28, 2021)

Nope. Neither is my machine:


```
root@obake:/ # portmaster -a
*snip*
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
    Upgrade cppunit-1.14.0_9 to cppunit-1.14.0_10
    Upgrade devcpu-data-1.37 to devcpu-data-1.39
    Upgrade linux_base-c7-7.8.2003_1 to linux_base-c7-7.9.2009
    Upgrade nvidia-xconfig-440.100 to nvidia-xconfig-460.73.01
    Upgrade portmaster-3.19_27 to portmaster-3.19_28
    Upgrade sndio-1.7.0 to sndio-1.8.1
    Upgrade alsa-lib-1.1.2_2 to alsa-lib-1.2.2
    Upgrade aom-3.0.0 to aom-3.1.1
    Upgrade cmake-3.20.3 to cmake-3.20.4
    Upgrade dav1d-0.8.2_1 to dav1d-0.9.0
    Upgrade faad2-2.8.8,1 to faad2-2.10.0,1
    Upgrade lame-3.100_2 to lame-3.100_3
    Upgrade libdvdcss-1.4.2_2 to libdvdcss-1.4.3
    Upgrade libebml-1.4.1 to libebml-1.4.2
    Upgrade libogg-1.3.4,4 to libogg-1.3.5,4
    Upgrade libproxy-0.4.15 to libproxy-0.4.17
    Upgrade libx264-0.161.3039 to libx264-0.163.3060
    Upgrade bash-5.1.4_1 to bash-5.1.8
    Upgrade bison-3.7.5,1 to bison-3.7.6,1
    Upgrade libxml2-2.9.10_4 to libxml2-2.9.12
    Upgrade libxshmfence-1.3 to libxshmfence-1.3_1
    Upgrade mpg123-1.26.4 to mpg123-1.28.0
    Upgrade openldap-client-2.4.57 to openldap-client-2.4.59
    Upgrade pciids-20201231 to pciids-20210516
    Upgrade pcre2-10.36 to pcre2-10.37
    Upgrade taglib-1.12.b.1_1 to taglib-1.12
    Upgrade vulkan-headers-1.2.174 to vulkan-headers-1.2.182
    Upgrade wayland-protocols-1.20 to wayland-protocols-1.21
    Upgrade bind-tools-9.16.13 to bind-tools-9.16.18
    Install devel/py-ply@py38
    Upgrade libidn2-2.3.0_1 to libidn2-2.3.1
    Upgrade cairo-1.16.0_1,3 to cairo-1.17.4,3
    Install graphics/libglvnd
    Upgrade libX11-1.7.1,1 to libX11-1.7.2,1
    Upgrade consolekit2-1.2.1_2 to consolekit2-1.2.3
    Upgrade libdrm-2.4.104,1 to libdrm-2.4.106,1
    Upgrade cups-filters-1.28.6_2 to cups-filters-1.28.6_8
    Upgrade lcms2-2.11_1 to lcms2-2.12
    Upgrade tiff-4.2.0 to tiff-4.3.0
    Upgrade poppler-utils-21.01.0 to poppler-utils-21.06.1
    Install devel/boost-libs
    Install devel/boost-jam
    Upgrade poppler-21.01.0 to poppler-21.06.1
    Upgrade nss-3.63 to nss-3.67
    Upgrade sqlite3-3.34.1_1,1 to sqlite3-3.35.5_3,1
    Upgrade poppler-glib-21.01.0 to poppler-glib-21.06.1
    Upgrade ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.52_13 to ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.52_18
    Upgrade qpdf-10.1.0 to qpdf-10.3.2
    Upgrade ffmpeg-4.4,1 to ffmpeg-4.4_2,1
    Upgrade libass-0.15.0 to libass-0.15.1
    Upgrade harfbuzz-2.8.0 to harfbuzz-2.8.1
    Upgrade libv4l-1.20.0 to libv4l-1.20.0_2
    Upgrade v4l_compat-1.20.0 to v4l_compat-1.20.0_2
    Upgrade libva-2.11.0 to libva-2.12.0
    Upgrade fox16-1.6.57 to fox16-1.6.57_1
    Upgrade libGLU-9.0.1 to libGLU-9.0.1_1
    Upgrade freeglut-3.0.0_2 to freeglut-3.0.0_3
    Upgrade gdbm-1.19 to gdbm-1.20
    Upgrade gegl-0.4.28_4 to gegl-0.4.30_5
    Upgrade json-glib-1.6.0 to json-glib-1.6.2_1
    Upgrade sdl2-2.0.12_3 to sdl2-2.0.12_5
    Upgrade mesa-libs-20.2.3 to mesa-libs-20.2.3_1
    Upgrade zstd-1.4.8 to zstd-1.5.0
    Install textproc/py-mako@py38
    Install www/py-beaker@py38
    Upgrade libxkbcommon-1.2.1 to libxkbcommon-1.3.0
    Upgrade xkeyboard-config-2.31 to xkeyboard-config-2.32
    Upgrade graphviz-2.44.1_6 to graphviz-2.44.1_12
    Upgrade libgd-2.3.0,1 to libgd-2.3.1,1
    Upgrade libXaw-1.0.13_3,2 to libXaw-1.0.14,2
    Upgrade pango-1.42.4_5 to pango-1.48.4_1
    Install textproc/py-gi-docgen
    Install textproc/py-markdown@py38
    Install devel/py-importlib-metadata@py38
    Install devel/py-setuptools_scm@py38
    Install textproc/py-toml@py38
    Install devel/py-zipp@py38
    Install textproc/py-smartypants@py38
    Install textproc/py-typogrify@py38
    Upgrade jasper-2.0.25 to jasper-2.0.32_1
    Upgrade librsvg2-rust-2.50.3_2 to librsvg2-rust-2.50.3_4
    Upgrade rust-1.52.1 to rust-1.53.0
    Upgrade openexr-2.5.5 to openexr-3.0.4
    Install math/Imath
    Upgrade gimp-app-2.10.22,1 to gimp-app-2.10.24_5,1
    Upgrade glib-networking-2.66.0 to glib-networking-2.66.0_1
    Upgrade p11-kit-0.23.22 to p11-kit-0.24.0
    Upgrade libtasn1-4.16.0_1 to libtasn1-4.17.0
    Upgrade gtk3-3.24.27 to gtk3-3.24.29_1
    Upgrade libepoxy-1.5.4 to libepoxy-1.5.8_1
    Upgrade libXres-1.2.0_2 to libXres-1.2.1
    Upgrade libdvdnav-6.1.0 to libdvdnav-6.1.1
    Upgrade libdvdread-6.1.0 to libdvdread-6.1.2
    Upgrade libmatroska-1.6.2 to libmatroska-1.6.3
    Upgrade libopenmpt-0.5.4 to libopenmpt-0.5.9
    Upgrade libsamplerate-0.1.9_1 to libsamplerate-0.2.1
    Upgrade libsidplayfp-2.0.5_1 to libsidplayfp-2.2.0
    Upgrade mesa-dri-20.2.3_1 to mesa-dri-20.2.3_2
    Upgrade nettle-3.7.2_1 to nettle-3.7.3
    Upgrade python37-3.7.10 to python37-3.7.10_1
    Upgrade qt5-core-5.15.2_3 to qt5-core-5.15.2_5
    Upgrade qt5-gui-5.15.2_4 to qt5-gui-5.15.2_5
    Upgrade spidermonkey78-78.7.0_4 to spidermonkey78-78.7.0_5
    Upgrade rust-cbindgen-0.19.0_1 to rust-cbindgen-0.19.0_2
    Upgrade twm-1.0.11 to twm-1.0.11_1
    Upgrade xdriinfo-1.0.6_3 to xdriinfo-1.0.6_4
    Upgrade xorg-server-1.20.11,1 to xorg-server-1.20.11_1,1
    Upgrade xterm-363 to xterm-368
    Upgrade luit-20190106_1 to luit-20210218
    Upgrade audacious-plugins-4.0.5_4 to audacious-plugins-4.1
    Upgrade epdfview-0.1.8_38 to epdfview-0.1.8_43
    Upgrade firefox-esr-78.9.0_3,1 to firefox-esr-78.11.0_3,1
    Install databases/py-sqlite3@py38
    Install devel/llvm12
    Install lang/lua53
    Install textproc/py-recommonmark@py38
    Install textproc/py-CommonMark@py38
    Install devel/py-future@py38
    Upgrade node-15.14.0_1 to node-16.2.0
    Upgrade gimp-2.10.22,2 to gimp-2.10.24,2
    Upgrade libgit2-1.0.1 to libgit2-1.1.0
    Upgrade netsurf-buildsystem-1.8 to netsurf-buildsystem-1.9
    Upgrade nvidia-driver-340-340.108_2 to nvidia-driver-340-340.108_3
    Upgrade nvidia-settings-440.100 to nvidia-settings-460.73.01_2
    Upgrade rxvt-unicode-9.22_1 to rxvt-unicode-9.26
    Upgrade screenFetch-3.9.1 to screenFetch-3.9.1.56
    Upgrade vlc-3.0.11_10,4 to vlc-3.0.14_1,4
    Upgrade xfe-1.43.2 to xfe-1.44
    Upgrade yelp-xsl-3.38.2 to yelp-xsl-40.2

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y] n


===>>> If you would like to upgrade or install some, but not
       all of the above try adding '-i' to the command line.
root@obake:/ #
```

I might as well rebuild the whole thing as to do that.


----------



## olafz (Jun 28, 2021)

OK, so what is the currently supported Perl version? I have not found any information in UPDATING.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2021)

olafz said:


> today I got this, but why?


Remove `perl5=5.28` from DEFAULT_VERSIONS in /etc/make.conf.



olafz said:


> OK, so what is the currently supported Perl version? I have not found any information in UPDATING.




```
20200803:
  AFFECTS: users of lang/perl5*
  AUTHOR: mat@FreeBSD.org

  The default Perl version has been switched to Perl 5.32.  If you are using
  binary packages to upgrade your system, you do not have anything to do, pkg
  upgrade will do the right thing.  For the other people, follow the
  instructions in entry 20161103, it should still be the same.
```


----------



## olafz (Jun 28, 2021)

There is no entry in make.conf, and 5.32 is obviously not the default version. That's why I am confused.

```
root@betsy:/usr/ports/lang/perl5.32 # make install
##################################################

      This is *NOT* the DEFAULT perl version

It will *NOT* install /usr/local/bin/perl

It will *ONLY* install /usr/local/bin/perl5.32.1

The default Perl version currently is 5.28.
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 28, 2021)

I have in make.conf,

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl=5.32
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.32
```
& Everything compiles just fine.


----------



## zirias@ (Jun 28, 2021)

There is some IMHO weird magic to derive the default perl version from the currently installed perl here:




__





						bsd.default-versions.mk « Mk - ports - FreeBSD ports tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				




I don't understand why this is done, but it might be the reason for the behavior here. Perl 5.28 is gone, so this can't work any more.

At least, this magic would never hit you using `poudriere`…


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 28, 2021)

olafz said:


> OK, so what is the currently supported Perl version? I have not found any information in UPDATING.


Besides ports/UPDATING /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk shows the default port versions. Not only it shows, all the defaults are provided from there, which can be overridden by make.conf.

What PERL version shows your ports trees bsd-default-versions.mk file as default ( `PERL5_DEFAULT?=` )?


----------



## olafz (Jun 28, 2021)

I just have added `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= perl5=5.32` to /etc/make.conf as a workaround.


----------



## olafz (Jun 28, 2021)

Hm, that's strange:
`root@betsy:~ # cat /usr/ports/Mk/bsd-default-versions.mk
cat: /usr/ports/Mk/bsd-default-versions.mk: No such file or directory`

Ah ok, it is /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk


----------



## SirDice (Jun 28, 2021)

olafz said:


> I just have added `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= perl5=5.32` to /etc/make.conf as a workaround.


Do you have an older Perl version still installed? It may have picked that up?

`pkg info -x perl5`

After running a bunch of upgrades/updates you should regularly run `pkg autoremove` to clean up old, and unused, dependencies.


----------



## olafz (Jun 28, 2021)

No, no older versions here:
`root@betsy:~ # pkg info -x perl5
perl5-5.32.1_1`


----------

